# zenmap wont start



## puush (Mar 28, 2009)

Hello,

I just installed nmap on my mac os x 10.4 system. When I type this command:

 sudo nmap

 in a Terminal window I get this error:

sudo: nmap: command not found

--------------------------------------------

Why do I get this error? I use Zenmap on my Windows PC and it will open a GUI. IS that how this install of ZenMap will work on my mac? Any help or solutions appreciated. Thanks...


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 28, 2009)

Did you download the Mac OS X binary from this link?

http://nmap.org/book/inst-macosx.html


----------



## puush (Mar 28, 2009)

Yes. I downloaded it from that exact place.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Mar 29, 2009)

First off, do you have X11 installed?

Second, did you add the path to nmap to your $PATH environment variable?  Where is nmap installed, and can you execute it if you change your current working directory to the directory where nmap is installed?


----------

